# Newbie---HS622 Auger Clutch Cable Replacement



## Richny (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi all...hard to believe winter is right around the corner.
I am the original owner of a Honda HS622 snowblower, which I have had a few years of great service, always maintained. At the beginning of last year, the Auguer Clutch cable snapped up near the handle...I was able to use a clamp to hold the cable together...but this was meant as a temp. fix. 

I am a pretty handy person...so I would like to try to replace this cable myself without having to go to the dealer. Can anyone give me some guidance on cable replacement. I believe the Honda part number for the cable is 54520-743-611. 

Any assistance is appreciated. 
Thanks and great site!
Rich


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Richny said:


> owner of a Honda HS622 snowblower, which I have had a few years of great service, always maintained. At the beginning of last year, the Auguer Clutch cable snapped up near the handle...
> 
> I believe the Honda part number for the cable is 54520-743-611.


That appears to be the correct P/N for the cable. From what I can see in the shop manual, the lever end of the cable terminates with a crimped-on cylindrical fitting, that slides into a slotted hole on the auger clutch lever. It might require removal of the auger clutch return spring on the lever to be able to fit the new cable end in correctly. 










I don't have any images on where the cable attaches to the auger clutch itself, sorry.


----------



## Richny (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks robert...i have the handle side figured out. ..need more data on the clutch side.


----------



## Richny (Oct 3, 2014)

*Shop manual - Auguer cable replacement*

Does anyone have the shop manual for a HS622 that shows the replacement of the auger clutch cable and can post it here? Much appreciated for any assistance. Rich


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I do not, but couldn't you mark the threads to know how far it was originally? 

Or just measure the distance from the jam nut to the end of the threads. Or maybe both techniques....?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, just by chance, I am in the process of repainting the auger and bucket, and I looked over at the tractor section. I noticed that the transmission cover (the plastic red cover and the nearly the only plastic on the machine) is held in by three bolts/nuts. In order to remove the bucket, I had to remove two of them, with one remaining so I took it off. Looking at it, it would appear that it will be an additional two bolts, at the anchor point, and a spring clip and pin, at the transmission. 

My spring tension appears to be around 1/32, according to my eyeball. I will dig out my feeler gauges to get a more precise comparison. But I think after you take the cover off, you will feel a little more confident at how straight forward this is going to be.

Ok, just measured it in multiple locations along the spring. .025 is where mine is set. So my eyeballs need re-calibrated.


----------

